# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Pārdodu B3-38A milivoltmetrus

## korium

Sveiki!
Piedāvājumā 5 gab. B3-38A un 1 gab. B3-38.
Visus var ieslēgt un pārbaudīju, ka kaut ko arī +- mēra.
Specifiskākas pārbaudes varu veikt pēc pieprasījuma.
Diviem nedarbojas barošanas indikācija.
Cena 10EUR par vienību?

----------


## korium

Divi eksemplāri pārdoti.
Ja nu kas, tā jautājuma zīme pēc cenas nozīmē, ka cena ir runājama.

----------


## Isegrim

Pelēkie ar t.s. nuvistoru ieejā. Brūnie jaunāki, ar lauktranzistoriem. Savulaik saliku vairākus paralēli un grozīju ģeneratoru. Ar pūlēm izdevās pāris kaut cik vienādus atrast. Izkliede paliela.

----------


## osscar

Cena laba tāpat imho  ::  ja nu kas vienu brūno varu savākt

----------


## M_J

Uzjundīja senas atmiņas. Senos laikos Universitātē ar šitiem daudz kas tika mērīts visādos praktiskajos darbos. Turklāt šodien lielais Fizmatu slidojums.

----------

